
Show HN: Anonymous chat app where every message reveals more of your picture - patricklorio
https://blur25.com
======
wingerlang
Almost literally a blank page and a login with Facebook. I am intrigued by the
idea and I am not one to go on and on about sharing. But I won't even try this
out because of the landing page.

------
Fierzi
Tooooo minimalistic. No information on the landing page about the app and what
is going to be revealed. If I give my contacts I want to know in exchange for
what? Won't try, need more info

------
hsx
I agree with the other commenters. I'm not going to login with Facebook when
it's an "Anonymous" chat app.

------
adrenalinerush6
You should focus this as a dating application, and up your marketing a bit to
make it more legit.

------
timvdalen
I logged in, but the page didn't show anything but a loading screen.

